# planning a long project landscape vivarium



## nitelyechos (Sep 18, 2011)

i hope this is the right section. i'd like to create a planted terrarium with a waterscape and land area planted like a miniature landscape. not too worried about what animals to keep in it. i'm much more interested in plants. 

my biggest question:
how do i make a natural looking zagged egde between the water and the land like in the picture below?








from Vivaria Projects - photo gallery quadrangle overview 03
see how the edge of land area makes little riverlets and peninnsulas like a real coastline or bog edge. the distinction between the sandy gravel at the bottom and the brown dirt looking land is so crisp; how do you make a natural looking barrier to keep all the soil from falling into the water and just making alot of muck? 
i'd like to get the 30"x30"x30" cube terrarium from protean design 30" x 30" x 30" Cube Terrarium - Protean Terrarium
i like the set up of the picture above; with a water scape in front a flat land area and cork covered backing. this gives alot of variety to the plants that can be grown in it. and i think the 30" cube will give me plenty of space to play with aquatic, terrestrial, and epiphytic plants. maybe one day i'll add some dart frogs but i want to take my time and plan the landscape out and twink it until its right.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Likely done with driftwood that was then overgrown with moss


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Actually I think I've seen this tank come up before, and it was done with peat bricks surrounded by epiweb or something very similar. Kinda like Marty's 90 gallon tank.


----------

